# Super Tren



## Tough Old Man (Jun 29, 2005)

What does anyone know about super tren besides it being expensive.


----------



## LAM (Jun 29, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> What does anyone know about super tren besides it being expensive.



haven't heard anything about it.  is the concentration higher or what ?

by the way PT.  I'll be at the MDA camp the end of July not August


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 29, 2005)

Cool T. I'll be in Vegas Fri aug 12th. Will come back to mexico Sun th 14th. I'll call you a day or 2 before heading north. 
As for the Super Tren I think it has three different compounds. I know it has tren acetate, Tren enanthate and Tren parabolen I believe.
PT


			
				LAM said:
			
		

> haven't heard anything about it. is the concentration higher or what ?
> 
> by the way PT. I'll be at the MDA camp the end of July not August


----------



## 19-chief (Jun 29, 2005)

who's makin' that? i know BD has one... Tri-Trenabol (formerly Trinabol 150.)  


Pharmaceutical Name: Tri-Trenabol

Chemical name: Trenabolone Acetate, Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate,
Trenbolone Enanthate

Product Desription:
Tri-Trenabol is a combination of three esters of trenbolone. The presence of the acetate ester allows Tri-Trenabol to display a rapid initial physiological response. The other two esters, which release at slower rates, prolong the physiological response with a relatively flat absorption curve over the duation of the injection life-cycle. Tri-Trenabol has a great effect on promoting protein synthesis, as well as creating a positive nitrogen balance. It is an appetite stimulant and improves the conversion of proteins. In laboratory tests, it has been demonstrated that trenbolone acetate increases protein and decreases fat deposition. It has proven to be an excellent product for promoting size and strength in the presence of adequate protein and calories, promotes body tissue building processes, and can reverse catabolism.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey Brad how you doing. Supervet is the latest to make it. A buddy is trying to talk me into it. 



			
				19-chief said:
			
		

> who's makin' that? i know BD has one... Tri-Trenabol (formerly Trinabol 150.)
> 
> 
> Pharmaceutical Name: Tri-Trenabol
> ...


----------



## 19-chief (Jun 29, 2005)

hey PT. seems like tren is becoming more and more popular... whenever i take that dance with tren, it will be one ester only. if you decide to go for it, keep us posted. would you inject that 2x/week like sustanon?


----------



## ZECH (Jun 29, 2005)

Different esters aren't needed. Just like sus. Different esters all mixed up will keep blood levels wacky. You want them steady.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 29, 2005)

Hell I'm not sure.



			
				19-chief said:
			
		

> hey PT. seems like tren is becoming more and more popular... whenever i take that dance with tren, it will be one ester only. if you decide to go for it, keep us posted. would you inject that 2x/week like sustanon?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 29, 2005)

Sounds like Black Label $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Acetate, hex and enanthate right? Could even throw in esterless for a 4th, I dont see the point.


----------



## LAM (Jun 29, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Different esters aren't needed. Just like sus. Different esters all mixed up will keep blood levels wacky. You want them steady.



exactly...

I wouldn't mess with it PT.  I can't see the added costs providing any benefits.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 29, 2005)

After three of your good advice I do believe I'll leave it for the younger to explore. Thanks to all
PT


			
				LAM said:
			
		

> exactly...
> 
> I wouldn't mess with it PT. I can't see the added costs providing any benefits.


----------



## GFR (Jul 2, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> What does anyone know about super tren besides it being expensive.


If that shit is real you have to let me know T.


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Jul 2, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> After three of your good advice I do believe I'll leave it for the younger to explore. Thanks to all
> PT




thats selfish.your an old guy,uve lived your life.you try it,if u die...then the young ones will learn from your mistakes    lol


----------



## GFR (Jul 2, 2005)

Ryan-Boro said:
			
		

> thats selfish.your an old guy,uve lived your life.you try it,if u die...then the young ones will learn from your mistakes    lol


The young never learn from the olds mistakes.


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Jul 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The young never learn from the olds mistakes.



i do.


----------



## jfg4 (Jun 13, 2010)

i would imagine the sides would be vicious if you are prone to them


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 13, 2010)

jfg4 said:


> i would imagine the sides would be vicious if you are prone to them



Your first post is bumping a 5 year old thread?


----------

